#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Σύστημα αμοιβών ΤΕΕ

## tserpe

Στο συστημα αμοιβων ΤΕΕ τι εργασιες βαζω για μια τακτοποιηση αποθηκης σε αγροτεμαχιο 40στρεμματων?

1. Ρυθμισεις με 4014-4178

 2. Τοπογραφικο εκτος σχεδιου (τι βαζω σε ΠΟΛΥΓΩΝΟΜΕΤΡΙΑ ? ισχυει το 1 σημείο ανά 500 τ.μ.  )

 3. Αποτυπωση αρχιτεκτονικων (τι βαζω για ημερησια ή ωριαια εργασια 1-10 ετη?)

 4...αλλο?

----------

